# Fishing In Windy Conditions



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Can the moderator move this to General Fishing? I can't figure out how to do that! Thanks.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Someone else who feels my pain! I can’t take it one more weekend without fishing, so I’m heading down to flamingo tonight solo. 

my biggest changes when it’s windy:

1- running and fishing in the Lee is first priority because otherwise, it can get frustrating/uncomfortable pretty quickly (also, I run a salt marsh 14). You might see fewer fish at times Bc they might not be in that certain creek or shoreline, but you can still do pretty well if you persevere. 

2- might have to change your style of fishing a little. I prefer sightfishing in shallow coves and backwater bays, but will only get to do that in a select few areas tomorrow. So in addition, I’ll spend some time jigging the bottom in deeper water. Not necessarily my favorite, but better than “working on the house” for another weekend. 

3- use the wind as an excuse for an opportunity to explore new water. I’ll be hitting some backwater creeks and ponds I’ve never been to.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fish wind blown shorelines, bait will stack up there and the fish take advantage of this plus the turbid water for better ambush points. 
Fish between islands and points that have wind blown tide, it will also be a prime ambush point. Keep your rod tip low.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Keep it going!


----------



## Keywester1 (Sep 9, 2014)

these last few weekends we have been focusing on the backcountry (white water bay) staying in protected areas. finding small cuts between mangroves and small islands where the wind is pushing through will land you a couple fish. helps to have your trolling motor batteries nice and charged up, youll need it...


----------



## T Bone (Jul 24, 2014)

I'm over these super windy weekends. Not being able to fish has taken a toll on my health


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

… practice, practice, practice … when its windy! ...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I just did four days in bad conditions (Fri - Mon) with high winds and we had some successes (and one or two days when I went home talking to myself)...

Yes wind points can work well for guys tossing bait or lures - but not so well for fly anglers... The sheltered side of any island or lee shoreline will have the clearest and warmest waters. In the backcountry you also have watch out for windy days that result in literally “blown out” shallow waters and make them un-fishable...

Over the years I’ve learned where to fish on windy days as well as where not to fish.... But that took years to figure out (didn’t want to rush into anything).
I’ll be back in town shortly and post a fishing report this weekend...


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Usually I’ll fish bridges at night when it’s windy. A 12wt and a stripping bucket make a big difference in this scenario. Managed to go 1-3 in the last two trips.


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Str8-Six said:


> Usually I’ll fish bridges at night when it’s windy. A 12wt and a stripping bucket make a big difference in this scenario. Managed to go 1-3 in the last two trips.


Seems like this works almost every time. It depends on where you fish, I like to find a spot thats on the leeward side of a island and channel pole around and kind of focus on the wind blown tide coming around the island or channel. Seems like no matter what you can get out of the wind in most places, just have to be selective. 

When Im in FL fishing I usually have a whole list of new spots I'm going to hit, some seem better then others, sometimes when its windy I just cruise to the least likely spots just to see whats there. Like looking for potholes for baby tarpon, half the time I actually go there its just seaweed, not a hole. Hate to waste a good day on that!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Since I run both day and night trips the wind is always a factor - but it greatly depends on the wind's direction... On a hard east or west wind one side of Biscayne Bay is relatively sheltered.... and very fishable even on a night when the wind is honking.. The one wind direction that will shut us down for fishing around bridges is a north wind since you have no protection at all in a Bay that runs - north to south... My only hope when the wind is out of the north is to retreat into the residential canals that border the Bay on either the Miami or the Miami Beach side of things.. Even then it's not much fun fishing at night in windy conditions....


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Two weeks ago I was down in the 10K camping and fishing and we had gusts at 50+. 3 out of 4 tents in our group had damaged poles. One day was so bad we did not even leave the island but wade fished on the lee side and caught snook and reds. Besides the other ideas mentioned above I use a drift sock to slow down my drift. Some times I find fish in potholes on the flats and the drift sock slows me down enough so I can work and area. Once my sea legs get tired I head to the protection of the lee side of islands and use my trolling motor but look for areas with good current flow and the cleanest water I can find.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Drift socks are a valuable fishing tool as well as a safety item if the engine is disabled.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> I just did four days in bad conditions (Fri - Mon) with high winds and we had some successes (and one or two days when I went home talking to myself)...
> 
> Yes wind points can work well for guys tossing bait or lures - but not so well for fly anglers... The sheltered side of any island or lee shoreline will have the clearest and warmest waters. In the backcountry you also have watch out for windy days that result in literally “blown out” shallow waters and make them un-fishable...
> 
> ...


the water was as low yesterday in the 10K Islands as I have ever seen it. Negative low tide and strong N/NE winds.


----------



## got1on (Jun 24, 2019)

Well we sure got to test our skills fishing in windy conditions on Saturday!

I fished Flamingo w/ my wife. Primary purpose was testing out my new motor (200HP E-TEC) and I couldn't be happier with the performance. Full throttle gave me 5850 RPM and 51.5 mph. I even managed to catch a bunch of fish while my wife read her book and napped throughout the day. Total tally was about two dozen snook (all small), 3 reds (1 keeper invited home for dinner along with 1x 17" black drum and a few snapper) plus some jacks and ladyfish mixed in. Most of the fish were caught on a live shrimp under a cork.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

DBStoots said:


> What is your strategy and approach to fishing windy conditions? What are some keys to success? What changes compared to days with little or no wind?


Go shallower for stronger push pole angle. Fish leeward side of anything with calmer surface for visibility. Pole upwind and right for right handers, or left for wrong handers. Use heavier weight fly rod or spin to win. Go slower.

Or drift downwind blind casting in areas that are known to hold fish. Powerpole is priceless in some situations. Or anchor off a point, channel, or ledge and swing with the current.

And it doesn't hurt to carry a sink tip for dredging. The 40" bull below was hooked with a brown/white clouser minnow on a 6wt S3 sink tip swinging along the ledge of a 40' deep bayou in Louisiana.

"Where there is will there is a way. Where there is no will there is an excuse."


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I decided to go out last minute on Saturday as well. The 25mp East winds had my bilge pump working most of the night. Took out the fly rod only because my Dad said there is no way that I can cast in this wind, challenge accepted. I was able to cast but later found out I was using a fly without a hook the whole time. Pretty sure it busted off on the engine or some of the other things I hit while casting, lesson learned. Put the fly rod away and did manage a 60lber on shrimp. Fun night but definitely not for the faint of heart.


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Windy? Move to a windless creek, or fish a large marina.
How many use a drift sock? ......ICM


----------

